# Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?



## Flusi (4. Sep. 2013)

hallo zusammen, liebe Seerosenexperten,
ich brauche bitte mal Eure Hilfe wegen unserer Seerose __ Gonnere.
Habe sie Ende Mai diesen Jahres in einem 40 Liter Baukübel in lehmige Gartenerde nach Werners Anweisung (mit Düngekegeln) eigesetzt und "zu Wasser" gelassen. Sie steht etwa 40 - 50 cm tief. Anfangs war alles gut, sofort reichlich Blätter an der Oberfläche, sogar die dritte Blüte ist aufgegangen.
Vor ca. 1 Woche fingen viele Blätter an, gelb zu werden. Jetzt fielen mir etliche dunkle Flecken auf, einige bloß braun, andere inzwischen richtig mit Löchern  :
Wir haben die meisten abgeschnitten.
Was kann das sein? GG tippte zwar auf Fraßspuren, aber es sind keine Verursacher sichtbar.
Im Lexikon oder unter dem Suchbegriff "Blattfleckenkrankheit"war nix zu finden.
Die Infos aus dem Internet reichen mir nicht.
An den anderen Seerosen habe ich diese Flecken auch vereinzelt gefunden. Ist das am Ende auch noch ansteckend?:evil
Hatte jemand von Euch schon damit zu tun? Und was macht man wirksam dagegen?
Für Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Bilder füge ich an.
Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Fraßspuren, aber kein Anzeichen für eine Blattfleckenkrankheit. Ich tippe auf den __ Seerosenblattkäfer.


----------



## willi1954 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

stimmt, Werner. Auf dem 1. Bild sieht man auch die Larven beim Fressen

Gruss Willi


----------



## zuza68 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Also ich hab auf allen Seerosen diesen blöden __ Käfer, aber das sieht anders aus ... total zerfressen und die Blätter werden nicht unbedingt gelb ... oder vielleicht fängt bei dir die Invasion erst an ... dann würd ich sofort alle befallen Blätter abschneiden und verbrennen ....  Ich hasse diesen Käfer ... und ich werde den nicht mehr los


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Der __ Käfer zieht zweimal im Jahr um. Im Frühling fliegt er zum Teich, im Herbst fliegt er vom Teich weg um im Gebüsch unter Falllaub zu überwintern. Beide Male kann man ihm mit Gemüsenetzen das Leben schwer machen. Im Herbst ist das sogar noch effektiver als im Frühling. Da deckt man den Teich mit einem feinmaschigen Gemüsenetz ab (das hält auch noch das Laub draussen), dann kann er nicht aus dem Teich abdüsen. Im Teich fehlt es ihm an Deckung um die ersten Frostnächte zu überleben.


----------



## Flusi (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

hallo,
danke, daß Ihr Euch mit meinem Problem rumschlagt
Das mit dem Käferbefall kommt mir zumindest suspekt vor; vor ein paar Wochen habe ich ein "Teil/Vollbad" im Teich genommen (uaaaahhhh!), um an die Seerosen dranzukommen.
Es waren wirklich wenige __ Käfer und deren Gelege da; habe das vor Ort vernichtet.
Nach 2 Wochen bin ich nochmal rein zur Kontrolle

Etwas angefressen sahen manche Blätter aus, aber nicht gelb. Wie zuza68 zutreffend schreibt.

@zuza68, hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Schadbild?
@Willi, vielleicht ist das Bild unscharf geraten, Larven waren nicht dran. Das Sichtbare waren echt Löcher.
Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## zuza68 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Oh, dachte dieser verflixte __ Käfer überwintert in den Schilfstängeln????? Aber wo krieg ich so ein großes Gemüsenetz her??? Hmmm .. würde alles tun um das Vieh loszuwerden .. 

Das hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden:
Ab Mai erste Fraßschäden; hervorgerufen durch die aus den Winterverstecken hervorkommenden __ Seerosenblattkäfer (Galerucella nymphaea). Den Winter überdauert dieser graubraun gefärbte __ Blattkäfer (6-8 mm lang) in den hohlen Stengeln des ufernahen Röhricht.

Werde nachher ein paar Bilder machen  

lg
susanne


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Ich habe meine Info über den __ Käfer von unserem Pflanzenschutz-Inspektor. Der kommt vom Landesamt für Pflanzenschutz und kontrolliert alle Gärtnereien. Da wir als Teichpflanzengärtnerei natürlich auch Probleme mit dem __ Seerosenblattkäfer haben und keine Pflanzenschutzmittel im Wasser verwenden dürfen, hat er uns den Lebenszyklus von dem Käfer erklärt und das mit den Netzen vorgeschlagen. Es funktioniert, und der Befall ist dadurch soweit zurückgegangen, dass wir die verbliebenen Käfer von Hand absammeln können.


----------



## zuza68 (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerose ist krank - Blattfleckenkrankheit?*

Ok, danke ... ich bin schon am Überlegen, mir über den ganzen Teich ein riesiges Insektennetz zu spannen, frage mich aber dann wieder, wieviele __ Libellen da nicht glücklich werden damit .. naja mal sehen


----------

